# Anleitung zum AEG Microverter 3,9/400 gesucht



## paulpanzer (11 November 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute.
Ich habe für meine Drehbank einen FU ohne Anleitung bekommen und suche eine solche.
Ich möchte den FU über das Bedienfeld betreiben, also ohne Poti oder SPS.
Anleitung wäre Spitze, aber im Prinzip reicht auch wenn jemand weiß, welche Hardwarebrücken rein müssen.
Werde am Samstag Nachmittag das Teil mal zwischen Schutzschalter und Motor hängen und sehen ob sich überhaubt was tut.
Es ist noch Restverdrahtung einschlieslich Brücken an den Klemmleisten vorhanden. Auch abgeschnittene Steuerleitungen. (für Poti??)
Achso, die Sach-Nr. ist 029.201537 Softwareversion 01.02.07 (Die Sieben ist mit Filzstift und kann auch was anderes sein)

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja einen Plan zu dem Gerät.

Volker


----------



## SoftMachine (13 November 2011)

Hier vielleicht...

http://aeg-ibo.com/englisch/industry_electronics_inverters_thyristors.htm

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (13 November 2011)

Oder hier:
http://www.synchronics.co.in/items/microverter.aspx

Gruss


----------



## paulpanzer (16 November 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht...
> 
> http://aeg-ibo.com/englisch/industry_electronics_inverters_thyristors.htm
> 
> Gruss



Der Tip war Super!
Ich habe das Dokument eben per Email bekommen.

Besten Dank für Deinen Tip.

Volker


----------



## SoftMachine (16 November 2011)

Gern geschehen !  

Gruss


----------



## milan.djokic (3 Juni 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht, ohne Erfolg Dokumentation für AEG Frequenzumrichter MICROVERTER D 7,9/380 zu finden.
Ich hoffe, dass vielleicht können Sie mir helfen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Krucki (10 August 2016)

Hallo!

ich suche ebenfalls eine Bedienanleitung für einen AEG Microverter D 10.5/380
Sachnummer  029.121738
Fabr. Nr. 113293.

Hat jemand so etwas?

Mfg


----------

